# Correction detail on my TTRS



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Guys

Had the TTRS up to to DDB valeting for a correction detail today and application of the Blackfire kit.
Car looks good. 8) 
Will post up photos when I sort out the hosting site again as it so long since I used it.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dave did a great job on my S last year. Will be getting him back soon all being well.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Here we go, hope this works ok 
































































Apologise for the photo quality but the lights bounced off the paintwork :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good, I'll post some pics of the correction work when I get them uploaded off my camera.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like I may be using him very soon.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is this place, neeed some swirl marks removed myself.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cracking job,now you just have to keep it like that 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

As promised some of the correction photos.

Bootlid in the halogens










Bootlid 50/50



















Bootlid Complete










Full car after protection applied


----------

